# Old gun



## Tombstone Brick (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## RCO (Jun 27, 2016)

it could be part of an old gun but not personally 100% sure without taking a closer look , since the wood and rest is gone its hard to tell what make of gun either


----------



## Tombstone Brick (Jun 27, 2016)

It has a screw in barrel. Yea I know nothing about guns, I was hoping the shape would be the key. Too rusted for a name. Thanks


----------



## RCO (Jun 27, 2016)

it looks like some sort of single shot gun maybe ? something older , its really tough to tell based on whats left


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 27, 2016)

Kinda looks like a small guage shotgun maybe 20 guage??


----------



## inbottleitrust (Jul 31, 2016)

Could be from lever action gun or rolling block. well this is my best guess.


----------

